# Shopped Til we Dropped



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually, I was thrilled to see that Marshall's lets small dogs (if they can be carried or fit in a cart) come along with their owners. Big little Lucky Dog really filled the cart and was well received until he barked at a saleswoman (and his bark is like a Rotweiller's) and I thought the Forum might enjoy this snapshot of the moment. Forgive me if I've already posted it. My brain has gone potty training mush. ciao


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute! He looks like he's having fun. 

Thanks for the info about Marshall's. There is one next to the Home Goods that I always take Piper to and now we can stop there too


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice !! He looks very happy. And what happened when he barked at the saleswoman??


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute!!!!! Love that happy little face!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

LOve it! He is adorable and I betcha he had a ball! Nothing like shopping with mama!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*When he barked*



shimpli said:


> Nice !! He looks very happy. And what happened when he barked at the saleswoman??


They told us it was time to leave (but they let us check out of course). I read that TJ Max welcomed dogs (so does Neiman Marcus) and I knew TJ and Marshalls were affiliated so we gave it a go. Great fun and it makes sense for stores to take that stance. Most of us won't leave dogs in cars anymore, so they get our business by letting us bring them in. Big dogs I think are less welcome. "If the dog is small," the manager told me, "we look the other way."


----------



## Jake and Mindy (Dec 29, 2009)

Jake and I shop at TJ Max in Park City at least once a week. Jake loves shopping and as
long as he is well behaved (of course) and stays in the basket- its OK! It is often our special time together and he picks out a toy to bring home and one for his Australian Terrier sister, Tibbie as well.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcibides said:


> They told us it was time to leave (but they let us check out of course). I read that TJ Max welcomed dogs (so does Neiman Marcus) and I knew TJ and Marshalls were affiliated so we gave it a go. Great fun and it makes sense for stores to take that stance. Most of us won't leave dogs in cars anymore, so they get our business by letting us bring them in. Big dogs I think are less welcome. "If the dog is small," the manager told me, "we look the other way."


Good to know. Hummm So Ache can't go shopping. ( I think she will bark as soon as we get in) Maybe I will try with Yunque.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Love the cart pic!!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*thanks*



lise said:


> Love the cart pic!!


Thanks. I told folks I found him in aisle 3. (o;


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Such a cute picture!!
I often times take Tillie, always in her fully enclosed stroller, we have yet to be kicked out of anywhere...  lucky little dogs...


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I tried taking Kallie just inside the outer door to sit on the bench @ Walmart today. Was waiting on DH & it was getting hot outside. Mgr came out & said sorry but I was going to have to take her out of the building completely. I had her sitting on the bench w/me with halter & leash on. He did apologize & said it wasn't his rule. So we just smiled & went back outside in the shade.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> I tried taking Kallie just inside the outer door to sit on the bench @ Walmart today. Was waiting on DH & it was getting hot outside. Mgr came out & said sorry but I was going to have to take her out of the building completely. I had her sitting on the bench w/me with halter & leash on. He did apologize & said it wasn't his rule. So we just smiled & went back outside in the shade.


Think Walmarts has food and that may be the differential-dogs not welcome in markets?


----------

